# Pure Ice color list



## zadidoll

Known Pure Ice nail polishes in numerical order.



​ 218CP Rescue Me - Glows in the Dark!​ 



222CP All Night Long





230CP Honey Do





252CP Magic





260CP Unzip Me





262CP Purple Reign





263CP Pussy Cat





301CP Desire You





302CP Best Friend





303CP Free Spirit





304CP Naughty Girl





305CP Risk Taker





306CP Once Again





307CP Super Star





308CP Wet T Shirt





400CP In The Mood





536CP Strapless





537CP Beware





538CP French Kiss





540CP Cheatin





541CP Kiss Me Here





542CP No Means No





543CP Don't You Wish





544CP Excuse Me





603CP Siren





611CP Platinum





616CP Wild Thing





617CP Flirt Alert





743CP Watermelon Ice





758CP Jamaica Me Crazy





761CP Calypso





762CP Hot Tamale





763CP New Lilac





775CP Celestial





794CP Outrageous





795CP China Girl





796CP Peony





800CP Mint Dream





826CP Lilac Mist





827CP Iced Copper





828CP First Love





829CP Vineyard





911CP Pink Ice





912CP Gold Dust





913CP Iced Merlot





916CP Really Rio





917CP Love





919CP Rumors





920CP Taupe Drawer





953CP Coral Reef





958CP Crimson





964CP Free Fall





965CP Envy





966CP Taupe Drawer





967CP Busted





968CP Feelin Hot





969CP Rose Bud





970CP Splash





971CP Rio





972CP Jack Pot





974CP A List





976CP Tease





977CP All Nighter





978CP Nasty Girl





979CP Strip Tease





980CP Black Rage





981CP Super Star





982CP Dreamy





983CP Scandal





984CP Twinkle





985CP Fast Lane





986CP First Time





987CP Gossip





988CP Silver Mercedes





989CP Oh Baby





990CP Splash





991CP Spit Fire





992CP Heart Breaker





993CP Electric





994CP Jaguar

 ​ 
  
I've attached a text file of the polishes if you're a collector like me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4616VanityPlace

I know Pure Ice is a cheapie Nail Polish






But Pure Ice and Sinful Colors are like my favorite and "go-to".

Thanks for the list I am like over here



 This is making me want to go to Wal-Mart and do a Pure Ice Haul. Lol.


----------



## zadidoll

LOL - I know right?! lol

Working on adding the images now.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

I don't think I've ever seen this brand    I DO love me some Sinful though!!!


----------



## zadidoll

Check your local Walmart. I'm not entirely sure if the brand is discontinued or not at Walmart. The last time I looked at Pure Ice polishes was about six months ago.

http://www.baricosmetics.com/List.aspx?line=PUREICE


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

UGH figures, Walmart -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll

lol - I know right?! LOL I hate Walmart and the last time I was there was a month ago only because they are the only store open at 4 AM.


----------



## vixie13

Walgreens is also beginning to carry this brand. My local one does.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

Nice, I'll have to keep an eye out.  Are these 1.99 like sinful?


----------



## zadidoll

I'll have to go take a look at my local Walgreens which is far closer to my house than Walmart is. lol

@Bonnie - I vaguely recall at Walmart they were under $3 but don't recall the exact price. Hopefully @ Walgreens it's the same price at Sinful.


----------



## vixie13

I got mine for $1.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melissakecken

I sure wish that they would make some matching lip colors to go with some of their polishes, and also eye pigments too!! That would be SO AWESOME!!


----------



## zadidoll

The company that makes Pure Ice makes Bon Bons which does have matching lip sticks if I remember correctly. Whether or not they match the Pure Ice colors, no idea.

http://www.baricosmetics.com/List.aspx?type=LIPS&amp;line=BONBON


----------



## zadidoll

So one of the three local Walmarts recently completed their remodel and I saw they're once again carrying Pure Ice. Price: $2.00. I picked up 616CP Wild Thing since it's a funky green.


----------



## DinoLoveNnee

Thank you so much for making this list, I have for the longest time loved this collection and just not had the time or money to get it, but I have now started collecting colors and started off with all the colors that are not pink, I have a huge collection already, thank you so much for this. It has helped me so much.


----------



## binti

These color of nail paint is very nice and i like light colors in nail paint.


----------

